# 595 owners how about that Rever saddle?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Just plunked the plastic down for my 595. It will be a drastic change from my Litespeed Classic. To make a long story shortish, my Classic was mangled in a car wreck. I walked away but my bike was toast. Suddenly I had a fat insurance check in the middle of the 07 model bike sale season. I could pretty much buy anything and I had six thousand burning a hot hole in my pocket. Today I walked into Mill Valley Cycleworks ten minutes before closing and saw a shiny white 595 dirt dirt cheap (under $4900 full DA including look ti keo's). I rode my friends 585 up Mt. Tam once and it was a revelation. With ten minutes to make up my mind I just closed my eyes and did it. I looked long and hard at some custom IF builds, Times, Cannondales, BMC what have you, but when I saw the 595 there was not one second of hesitation. 

But now, in a few days, it will be hacksaw time (erm, the dealer's hacksaw). Should I spec the cut for the original Rever saddle or stick with my known saddle the Arione? Is the Rever good for centuries? Mind you, my butt is made of brick. I put in major miles. But I did a century with my SLR on my original classic and I was a hurtin' But the Rever looks a little cushier than that. 

Thanks!


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

As you know by now, saddles are a personel choice.

With that said, I prefer my Rever over both the Fizik Arione and Aliante. I tried both, but always went back to the Rever. I felt both of the Fizik's were too soft and did not offer enough support for me. Both seem to provide more pressure on the soft tissue area, while I do not have this problem with the Rever. The Rever feels and is firmer it provides a better place to sit my rear...


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> As you know by now, saddles are a personel choice.
> 
> With that said, I prefer my Rever over both the Fizik Arione and Aliante. I tried both, but always went back to the Rever. I felt both of the Fizik's were too soft and did not offer enough support for me. Both seem to provide more pressure on the soft tissue area, while I do not have this problem with the Rever. The Rever feels and is firmer it provides a better place to sit my rear...


Yeah, I think I will give the Rever a chance. If it doesn't suit me I can always switch later. I just read that there is enough adjustment in the seatpost after cutting to accommodate both saddle types.


----------



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

may i ask where you purchased your 595? and how much do you suppose they sell the frame for?


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

dannyjeffers said:


> may i ask where you purchased your 595? and how much do you suppose they sell the frame for?


Hi, I got it from Mill Valley Cycle Works and they still have a large 595 and a Medium 585 frame. I forgot the prices but the discount is essentially the same. About 30% off MSRP (a guess -maybe more). They are one of the top LBS in the bay area. Buying a 595 or for that price is a no brainer. 

I don't know the phone off hand but if you can't google it let me know.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Go with what you know. The Rever looks like a joke of a saddle. You can get a carbon railed arione if you are concerned about weight that is even lighter than the Rever. I woudl cut it for your arione.


----------



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

congrats on the bike and the price! Both are fantastic. I recently picked up a beautiful used 595 frame for $1800. Do you think it would be wise to dump that one and pick up a new frame from this shop?


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

dannyjeffers said:


> congrats on the bike and the price! Both are fantastic. I recently picked up a beautiful used 595 frame for $1800. Do you think it would be wise to dump that one and pick up a new frame from this shop?


Nah,

That is certainly a better deal. I have to admit that this bike is a bit intimidating for me. I have owned only one road bike, my Litespeed classic. I have put over 48000 miles on it for the five years I have owned it. For some reason, I have never ever swung a leg over any other road bike. 

My Ti bike was comparatively porky but I also felt it was bullet proof. And it was cushy on double centuries but in races it's limitations were glaring. So now I go from Mustang to Lamborghini. 

When I replaced my short travel twitchy Rocky Mountain T.O. with a DUC32 equipped Maverick ML7, I was amazed at how vastly superior the Maverick was. I wonder if I am going to have the same experience once I take the 595 out for its first climb up Mt. Tam? (work has got me too pinned down to get the seatpost cut).


----------



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sure the experience will be similar if not more. I just finished building my 595 last week and the first thing I did after a light 5 minute stroll was sprint for 200 yards and then explode all the way up Montebello road. It was like nothing I've ever felt and I was only coming off of a 2006 six13 with full chorus. I'm sure the adrenaline had something to do with it, but this bike is definitely special.






ucancallmejoe said:


> Nah,
> 
> That is certainly a better deal. I have to admit that this bike is a bit intimidating for me. I have owned only one road bike, my Litespeed classic. I have put over 48000 miles on it for the five years I have owned it. For some reason, I have never ever swung a leg over any other road bike.
> 
> ...


----------

